# Amitiza Worked for me, but with side effects



## Peppermint317 (Jul 26, 2009)

Has anyone had to sop taking Amitiza because it felt like your heat was pounding through your chest? Amitiza has been working for me for the past few months along with Digestive Advantage-IBS twice a day. It has taken me 2 years to get to the point I am at now, and unfortunately I think I have to stop taking it because of the side effects. I have been having to use sleeping meds for the past 2 weeks because it has made me feel so anxious, and short of breath after taking it for an extended period of time. I have tried taking it for one week of the month but didn't get any results from that. Does anyone take it on and off and see results, maybe combiined with another medication? I need some feedback. Thanks!


----------

